# 1st vs 2nd vs 3rd Cat Leach



## Slaughlin79 (Dec 28, 2019)

Is it right thinking that on the first leach with HCl NaCIO on cats that your solution would contain all or most all of the pd in the lot and 2nd and 3rd leaching solutions will be mostly Pt and Rh?

I ask bc on my first leach I got my solution was deep red almost red wine and tested very strong for pd but, on my 2nd and 3rd, now I’m actually on my 4th, the solution has been orange. Also the color of solution from 2nd to 4th Has stayed consistent or a little lighter orange on the 4th but still tests positive for platinum.

Rhodium I have no idea and just guessing bc of there not being a reliable test for it,which sucks.

So is that what others have experienced or is it just different every time?

Would it be possible for someone to post pictures of Pt,pd and Rh black powder bc pgm black is kind of misleading,or really I would like to see Rh black. Ive got cement that isn’t black at all but a silver white gray color mixed in with a blackish and dark gray cement. I can’t trust pictures on the internet from no telling where bit cane from. 

And I ask bc I have a good bit of precip that is gray in color settles extremely fast and has a sparkle to it when wet but doesn’t melt worth a dang. When I heat it will throw off a few sparks and sometimes smoke and kinda flow out like molting melted but it never gets like the shiny ball of liquid metal. I cannot get it to dissolve in any mixture of nitric,HCl,bleach or hydrogen peroxide 30.


----------

